

Any start-up events in NYC this weekend?  - mastervica

Looking for networking event or meet ups in the new york city Feb 14/15
======
johnmurch
Just one today via <http://www.localhackathons.com/nyarea/>

<https://decodedfashion-es2003.eventbrite.com/?rank=6#>

Already started :(

